# Look at this poor baby



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I will have to stop looking because it just breaks my heart every time. Bless all of you who rescue.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=13501555


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

This baby and the one in your other post look so forlorn. In a sad cold environment. Poor babies  I hope someone takes them in very soon.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

That's is so sad!  No name, just a number. It breaks my heart!

Linda


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

very sad :crying:


----------



## chiquita55 (Feb 3, 2008)

There's another one for Deb! He is in Pasadena. The poor thing. He looks scared to death. They don't have 1 bit about him there.


QUOTE (jodublin @ Apr 18 2009, 07:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764367


> very sad :crying:[/B]


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

They need to groom this baby so he can feel better and so others can see what a beautiful baby is under those mats! Heart breaking!!! :crying:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

QUOTE (lottapaws @ Apr 20 2009, 08:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=765296


> They need to groom this baby so he can feel better and so others can see what a beautiful baby is under those mats! Heart breaking!!! :crying:[/B]



i agree! poor little baby :crying:


----------

